# (تنبيه ) يرجى الإطلاع حتى لايتعرض موضوعك للحذف



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اعضائنا الكرام
في حال تكراركم للاعلانات داخل اقسام المووقع يرجى التنبه لتغيير العنوان في كل قسم حتى لو كان مضمون الاعلان واحد ،،

حتى لاتتعرض مواضيعكم للحذف ..
رجاء التقيد بشروط الموقع ..

وفقنا الله واياكم ..
​


----------

